# Sinn 104 straps



## drpopilopidus (Aug 10, 2016)

So I've been eyeing the Sinn 104 St Sa for awhile now and think I may finally pull the trigger. The only problem is that I can't decide on which strap to get it with. Everybody says that it looks good on pretty much any strap, so I was hoping you other Sinn 104 owners could help me out and post shots of your own watch/strap combos. Thanks!


----------



## ChronoSage (Mar 18, 2016)

I think you first need to know whether you like tapered or untapered straps in general. If you don't like tapering, get the vintage style strap because it's untapered, and you get a 20mm Sinn pin buckle if you want to put it on other aftermarket ones you could buy further down the track.

I got the said vintage style strap with my 103, only to realise I much prefer tapered straps in the end. Had to fork out extra money to get the correct size Sinn pin buckle for the tapered aftermarket strap I got later on....


----------



## drpopilopidus (Aug 10, 2016)

That's a good point. I'm not really sure if I have a preference of one over the other though because all of my current straps/bracelets are untapered (unintentionally). For now I'll assume I like untapered better, but if I really like a certain combination with a tapered strap I might try it out.


----------



## ChronoSage (Mar 18, 2016)

drpopilopidus said:


> That's a good point. I'm not really sure if I have a preference of one over the other though because all of my current straps/bracelets are untapered (unintentionally). For now I'll assume I like untapered better, but if I really like a certain combination with a tapered strap I might try it out.


104 isn't a big watch by any means so it can be dressed up or down, go retro or contemporary. I'd go 20/18 tapering for versatility and also a bit more comfort. With an 18mm Sinn pin buckle you'd have plenty of aftermarket straps to choose from for various different looks.


----------



## dhtjr (Feb 7, 2013)

I've had my 104 for over 3 years now, and I get a kick out of swapping straps, as the watch is so versatile that way. I have 20 straps for 2 watches (104 and Stowa Ikarus), both of which do well on lots of straps. I use Natos (Toxic, BluShark, Cincy, Phenome), Eulit Perlons, shell cordovan, and a bunch of two-piece straps, including calf leather, rubber, shell cordovan, bison, Chromexcel, burgundy ostrich leg, grey stingray, and yellow toad. My favorites are the custom stingray and toad straps by Aaron Pimentel (formerly Combat); more expensive than my others, but worth every penny I think. 

Most are straight cut, but a few are tapered to 18mm at the buckle, which works just fine too. Mine came with the dark brown/white stitch strap, which is actually very good quality in my opinion, certainly better than the OEM strap that came on my old 556A. Sometimes I think I'm more into straps than watches, which is a little weird I guess. Anyway, I highly recommend the 104, and strap changes can be at least half the fun.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Here are some pics of various straps & natos I've put on my 104, but the new H-link bracelet is my favorite
































































Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## drpopilopidus (Aug 10, 2016)

Thanks, that's exactly what I was looking for.


----------



## drpopilopidus (Aug 10, 2016)

Do you think the h link bracelet matches the look of the watch? Somebody said it bothered them that the 104 lugs are so angular while the bracelet has a rounded look, but it looks fine to me in pictures.


----------



## parsig9 (Jul 28, 2015)

I like the thick black leather it came with but also have it on a slate green Zulu from Clockworksynergy sometimes. 

I wish I had the stock brown strap too really, or something like it. It's a good match.


----------



## sefrcoko (Dec 23, 2015)

drpopilopidus said:


> Do you think the h link bracelet matches the look of the watch? Somebody said it bothered them that the 104 lugs are so angular while the bracelet has a rounded look, but it looks fine to me in pictures.


I have the index version of the 104 with the h-link bracelet and yes I think it matches the watch. The polished center links on the bracelet match the case, and the matte finish on the rest of the bracelet balances things out by avoiding too much bling. While I find the index version of the 104 to be a little dressier than the arabic number version, it still has a somewhat sporty dial/look. I think the h-link works well on this model, but I'm not sure if I would like it as much on the arabic number version. It might be fine there too but I've just never seen that combo in person.

As for the lugs, they are quite angular in shape compared to the style of the watch but it still looks good to me. Personal preference here I guess. The lugs also angle down on the wrist which gives a nice fit for me. My two cents


----------



## drpopilopidus (Aug 10, 2016)

Thanks for answering. That was kind of a weirdly specific question.


----------



## sefrcoko (Dec 23, 2015)

drpopilopidus said:


> Thanks for answering. That was kind of a weirdly specific question.


Haha no problem


----------



## Louie777 (Aug 25, 2015)

I just got my new 104 A in today from Germany. I went with the stock brown leather with white stitch. No bracelet for me. Love it! My new favorite. For reference, my wrist is 7.5"


----------



## drpopilopidus (Aug 10, 2016)

That looks great! You guys are making it tough to choose between the indices and the arabic versions. I was pretty set on the indices, but I really like the typeface on those numerals in your pictures.


----------



## Louie777 (Aug 25, 2015)

Thanks. I had a hard time choosing too. I really like the 103 (and almost went with it instead), but the 104 arabic is basically the 103 without chrono. It's also cleaner look than both the 103 and the 104 with indices (not that that matters).



drpopilopidus said:


> That looks great! You guys are making it tough to choose between the indices and the arabic versions. I was pretty set on the indices, but I really like the typeface on those numerals in your pictures.


----------



## sefrcoko (Dec 23, 2015)

drpopilopidus said:


> That looks great! You guys are making it tough to choose between the indices and the arabic versions. I was pretty set on the indices, but I really like the typeface on those numerals in your pictures.


Tough call but fwiw I went with the 104 indices. Looks a little dressier than the arabic version and works better in my mind with the polished case/center links of the 104. Personal taste of course.


----------

